# Yum Money Minnow



## ACarbone624 (Apr 27, 2008)

I was at Dicks last night and saw them there. $8.99 for a pack of 5 or 6 (not sure)
That seems pretty steep is you ask me!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 27, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> I was at Dicks last night and saw them there. $8.99 for a pack of 5 or 6 (not sure)
> That seems pretty steep is you ask me!




Sounds steep to me also! :shock:


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 27, 2008)

When you consider what they were charging for a pack of 3 Basstrix, that is cheap. I have seen themgo for $30 a 3-pack on ebay. The Yums look just as good. wha sucks is you do't get the hooks with them, you buy them seperately, so double that price.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 28, 2008)

well, the reason why basstrix go for so much is twofold. yes, the distribution is pretty crappy, but they really work. ive tried the basstrix, the yum money minnow, and the reaction strike fatheads so far, and the basstrix work really nicely, have better colors, and are softer, plus they dont have the tendency to roll like the fatheads and the yums. i just got a pack of berkley hollowbellies to try, and ill let you know how they work.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 28, 2008)

It seems like all the major companys are now making some type of tube-style swimbait. So far Ive tried the reaction strike fat heads, and the luck e strike bass magic, I have some strike king shadalicious (which I over paid for to get in sexy shad) which I havent tried yet. The next ones im gettin to try are the berkley ones. Out of the ones Ive tried the luck e strikes seems to work the best. Cant wait to hear what you think of those hollowbellies derek.


----------

